# Audi Q7 TDI vs X5 35d Noise level



## zz6938 (Aug 2, 2010)

Any one noticed the engine Noise level between a Q7 TDI and X5 35d?

I listened both side by side, amazingly an untrained ear can not tell Audi has a diesel engine. (both inside and outside of the car)

The big Question is.....

Does anyone know , why BMW diesel runs much loder?


----------



## Tuce (Nov 24, 2009)

I have noticed that my 335d is noticeably louder than VWAG TDIs or modern Mercedes-Benz diesels. But I don't mind at all - I like the way it sounds.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

BMW's brand image is "sporty luxury", so I suppose they tune the D to have the amount of engine noise inside the vehicle that they want it to have. If it's too loud for you, it's probably best to buy the Audi.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

62Lincoln said:


> BMW's brand image is "sporty luxury", so I suppose they tune the D to have the amount of engine noise inside the vehicle that they want it to have. If it's too loud for you, it's probably best to buy the Audi.


+1. Interior sound has been largely been engineered to a certain degree and BMW's generally pipe in more engine sound.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Someone on here awhile back posted up a link explaining what BMW went through when considering what the engines should sound like. Audi probably is just trying to make something quiet because they figure their buyers like that. I do not mind the sound at all, do wish though the exhaust had some sound to it.


----------



## autoJeff (Oct 1, 2009)

The 335d has a hose coming out of the airbox and terminating to open space inside the engine compartment. The point seems to be louder acoustics. 

Does the X5d have a similar hose?


----------



## zz6938 (Aug 2, 2010)

I think , i would like to prevent the misunderstanding... Sorry, if i was not specific enough. I have no problem with the engine sound when you floor the gas pedal around 2k RPM and have that performance engine noise.

My thing is with the clatter sound of diesel when it idles, when you try to first launch and accelerate before 2k rpm. As soon as you pass the 2k rpm things are perfectly fine and reasonable.

I test drove the Q7 TDI after the BMW purchase and i was just amazed. Like i said earlier , an untrained ear can not tell if Audi is a diesel when it idles.


----------



## zz6938 (Aug 2, 2010)

autoJeff said:


> The 335d has a hose coming out of the airbox and terminating to open space inside the engine compartment. The point seems to be louder acoustics.
> 
> Does the X5d have a similar hose?


I am not that good with engine compartment area. If you have a picture, would love to see it.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I understood that originally and still think it might very well be part of te efforts for the sporty sound during acceleration.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

autoJeff said:


> The 335d has a hose coming out of the airbox and terminating to open space inside the engine compartment. The point seems to be louder acoustics.
> 
> Does the X5d have a similar hose?


I've wondered what the purpose of that hose is myself.


----------

